# 3 males/Tx



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Country:USA
State/Region: Texas
City/Town: DFW area (in Bedford)
Number of rats: 3 
Gender: male
Age(s): 6mos - 1 yr
Name(s): Wombat, Bailey, Squish 
Colours: Wombat - dumbo eared, chocolate and white capped with a lightening bolt blaze on forehead. Bailey - dumbo eared, black berkie with belly spots. Squish - dumbo eared, Champagne Berkie
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: surrendered to rescue from pet store
Temperament: all sweet, sweet boys
Medical problems: none. clean bill of health by vet
Will the group be split: no.
Transport available: will meet up to an hour away; possible rattie train
URL of Pictures: 
wombat: 
Bailey: 

Squish: 
Preferred donation: $10
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: absolutely

edit by mod: fixed links


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you need to be a member of the yahoo group to see these photos. is it possible to post pictures that are more readily available?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I will remedy that later today.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, if only they were girls  I have been looking for dumbos in Texas for months now  I have 4 girls though.


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 1 boy, his name is apollo, he is a black hooded, do you think they would all get along, and do they come with a cage


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

is he neutered?

if not, they would get along too well


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> is he neutered?
> 
> if not, they would get along too well


Would? Or wouldn't? xD

Luvr: You live in Bedford? Dude! Where? I'm in bedford too lol.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

SweetLittleDelilah said:


> A1APassion said:
> 
> 
> > is he neutered?
> ...


she meant would. cause they would get along _*too*_ well.
(girl rattie + 3 intact boy ratties.. )


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Huh....but she said she has a male and was asking if they'd get along.
She doesn't have a girl xD


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

MariHxc said:


> she meant would. cause they would get along _*too*_ well.
> (girl rattie + 3 intact boy ratties.. )


See I wasn't the only one... here an emote for you too Mari


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Apollo1229 said:


> I have 1 boy, his name is apollo, he is a black hooded, do you think they would all get along, and do they come with a cage


Now that I have this straight.

Would they get along... intros are a touchy thing. I'm sure you have read all the various thread about success stories & complete disasters. I personally have experienced both extremes & everything in between.

There is no way to predict this & yes... you will want to make sure you have a cage suitable to house them in the event intros don't go well.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> MariHxc said:
> 
> 
> > she meant would. cause they would get along _*too*_ well.
> ...


duh, haha. shows how much i pay attention. :lol:


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you have pictures of the boys I would really like to see them, My baby is getting moved to a VERY LARGE cage very soon and I don't want him to get lonely, he is my sweetie and I know he wants family


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

If only u was here, i would take them maybe.


----------

